# Anyone have Lowest of the Low tabs???



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

This being a Canadian site, I might get a better result than Google. :smilie_flagge17:

Anyone have tabs for Lowest of the Low stuff? I specifically want to learn the lead parts to _4 O'clock Stop_ and _Bleed a Little While_. While I can find some tabs that tell me the chords, I suck at music theory and just stare blankly at the fretboard trying to figure out where the notes are.

I know, I know, I should spend some time learning how to play, and I promise, I will! But for now, if anyone can slide me some cheat sheets, that would be great! :rockon:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Haven't got an TAB for you but can I chime in with a big plus for this band. Underrated and too often ignored, they were a great Canadian band. Had a chance to play a show with Steve Stanley a few years ago. He opened for us with an acoustic set and then joined us for three Stanley/Low songs during our set. Awesome night. We did it at Ciao Edie in Toronto which is a great little live venue. _Transistor Heart_ and _Your Birthday Party_ are two of my favourite tunes. I'm sure I've still got my charts kicking around if you want me to send you the chords.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

try at ultimateguitar.com and do the search thing...they have some.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

RIFF WRATH said:


> try at ultimateguitar.com and do the search thing...they have some.


Yeah, I'd already seen those ones, they weren't terribly thrilling. I was really hoping for a Power Tab or Guitar Pro file with separate tabs for rhythm and lead, but I guess they just aren't popular enough.

Iaresee: I saw they play live numerous times at the Horseshoe, The Phoenix etc., and I agree, they are an awesome and hugely talented band. Too bad they don't get more recognition.

Also, Ron Hawkins solo efforts have all been pretty decent as well!


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Never heard of the band/song however why dont you post an mp3 of the song...might be able to learn it by ear if its not jazz or classical.


----------

